# maui bonefish



## wavetamer (Feb 18, 2016)

will be in Maui in a couple weeks have the morning to chuck a fly to some bones, any one had any success. any Intel would be greatly appreciated

tight loops
DW


----------



## nsea (Feb 25, 2013)

Can't help you with Maui but I do have some intel on Oahu. Big bones in them parts. Send me a pm if interested.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Go to the Scott Fly Rods Facebook page, there is a guy on there from Maui that posts all the time, I think his name is Gilbert Tabon. I'm sure he could help you.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I took my fly rod to Oahu a couple of years back with the intention of looking for a bonefish or two if the time and opportunity presented itself. I googled and read everything I could find and ended up wading one flat that was on our way to somewhere. I never had any high expectations of actually seeing anything, and I didn't lol. When I was on the flat, I realized, without local knowledge of locations, tides etc it was really going to be a needle in a haystack. 

Maui has fewer flats than Oahu, so maybe that will make your haystack a little smaller.


----------



## wavetamer (Feb 18, 2016)

it will fun to explore , there must be some intel some were


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

The fishing in Maui sucks.....bad. Don't pay anybody a dime to take you. Use your day in that awesome place to do something else.


----------



## wavetamer (Feb 18, 2016)

there are a few places that they inhabit on certain tides , I have no chance if I don't try, trying to get some info that would put me in a good position to have a shot at some nervous water, to so fun to fish for


----------



## wavetamer (Feb 18, 2016)

nsea sent u a pm


----------



## wavetamer (Feb 18, 2016)

will have a look at scott fly rods to see if I can track him down


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

sgrem said:


> The fishing in Maui sucks.....bad. Don't pay anybody a dime to take you. Use your day in that awesome place to do something else.


X2

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

so where are the pics of the rest of the trip...plane ride, fine dining, view from the accommodations, the surfing, the beer, the hookers, scenery, et al...the stuff that make us feel like we went with you...???

surely you hit the beach for some creeper pics of the local "talent" and make up for all of laguna freak's slackin'???

please and thank you.


----------

